# Vatertag



## ozei (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,

hat morgen (Himmelfahrt aka Vatertag aka Donnerstag der 05.05.) jemand Lust auf MTB in den HaBes oder Rennrad irgenwo in der Hamburger Umgebung (altes Land z.B.)? Will faaaahn   

Michael


----------



## fabiansen (4. Mai 2005)

Schnapp dir lieber nen Bollerwagen voll Bier und zieh in den Wald, denn
Sportler ist wer raucht   und trinkt   und trotzdem seine Leistung bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozei (4. Mai 2005)

fabiansen schrieb:
			
		

> Schnapp dir lieber nen Bollerwagen voll Bier und zieh in den Wald, denn
> Sportler ist wer raucht   und trinkt   und trotzdem seine Leistung bringt



Rauchen und trinken wollte ich danach  .


----------



## ihadub (4. Mai 2005)

in winsen/luhe ist morgen ne RTF. Wie wärs damit?


----------



## Janny (4. Mai 2005)

Bestens geeignet für das Bier danach ist ein Besuch beim GP von Buchholz. Da kannste den Herren Voigt, Wesemann, Sinkewitz oder Wegmann auf die Waden schauen und musst selber nicht schwitzen, sondern kannst schön an der Würstchenbude oder am Bierwagen abhängen. Ich werd's jedenfalls tun. Ach ja, und vormittags dreh' ich 'ne gemütliche Runde Richtung Geesthacht auf der Straße.


----------

